# Waxstock 2021 is it taking place ?



## Vans

Is Waxstock taking place this year if the Covid_19 restrictions have been lifted by the summer ?


----------



## MDC250

I'd bet my house that is not happening this year


----------



## muzzer

I'd agree with MDC250, i would almost bet his house that it isnt happening :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68

It takes months of planning and if restrictions are lifted in late April it doesn’t leave much time. So I also doubt it.


----------



## nicks16v

I cant see it happening either to be fair.


----------



## WHIZZER

Yep the planning involved is huge and the guys behind start early - Im sure if they can they will endeavour to do it but its a massive ask


----------



## Vans

I've looked on there Facebook page and they have got the 18th July down as the date for this year's event if it takes place.


----------



## Blue Al

I’m in the exhibition industry and we are expecting things to be happening from June onwards, 
The trouble with wax stock is it is a public rather than trade event so visitor density will be much higher than for a trade only event which means far more hoops to jump through to keep things safe for everyone, 
I wouldn’t rule it out at this early stage, Easter will give a better perspective on what’s possible, if it is a late decision to exhibit feel to drop me a line as my company is based in Warwick so we are local to the venue and very used to working with short lead-times.


----------



## MDC250

We will be in lockdown til Easter. Not a chance. 

After screwing over nursing students etc and not paying them for effectively working and not just working but in very difficult situations, it’s suddenly dawned on the powers that be that they need to staff Nightingale Hospitals (which will need to open anytime soon) and they’ve reversed that position. As soon as they can get them open they will, which means it’s about to hit the fan.


----------



## muzzer

Blue Al said:


> I'm in the exhibition industry and we are expecting things to be happening from June onwards,
> The trouble with wax stock is it is a public rather than trade event so visitor density will be much higher than for a trade only event which means far more hoops to jump through to keep things safe for everyone,
> I wouldn't rule it out at this early stage, Easter will give a better perspective on what's possible, if it is a late decision to exhibit feel to drop me a line as my company is based in Warwick so we are local to the venue and very used to working with short lead-times.


I'm similar to yourself in that i deal with supplying equipment for dental events and so far, bar one course in January, January is a wash out. I am fully expecting February and March to go the same way.


----------



## BrummyPete

Vans said:


> I've looked on there Facebook page and they have got the 18th July down as the date for this year's event if it takes place.


Doubt it will go ahead but typically coincides with British grand prix again


----------



## Blue Al

Goodwood FOS is confident...

Tickets go on sale soon

https://www.goodwood.com/motorsport/festival-of-speed/


----------



## muzzer

The trouble is, everyone is pinning their hopes on the vaccine solving the problem.
It won't make Covid go away, it's here to stay as is weating masks, washing hands etc, the vaccine will only prevent you from the worst side effects if you do catch Covid-19. And it is possible to catch it again once you've been vaccinated, my step son caught it after his first dose of the vaccine and one of the carers that works with the wife, she has had both doses and still caught it.

I think a lot of these events are going to be cancelling at the last possible second, Glasto has already canned this year, i suspect Goodwood will have to also and as for WaxStock, all those people in a confined space? I doubt it will go ahead.


----------



## Blue Al

COVID isn't going anywhere, give it 9 months and people will be clamouring for their 3rd jab
And worried about the coming winter.

But some form of "normality" will have to return at some stage, far more people will continue to die of something less newsworthy.

For the 1st 10 years of this century the UK mortality rate was far higher than 2020 and yet who remembers that?

Look here @

https://www.ons.gov.uk/aboutus/tran...formationfoi/totaldeathsintheukfrom2000to2020

Age-standardised mortality rate (ASMR)


----------



## muzzer

Blue Al said:


> COVID isn't going anywhere, give it 9 months and people will be clamouring for their 3rd jab
> And worried about the coming winter.
> 
> But some form of "normality" will have to return at some stage, far more people will continue to die of something less newsworthy.
> 
> For the 1st 10 years of this century the UK mortality rate was far higher than 2020 and yet who remembers that?
> 
> Look here @
> 
> https://www.ons.gov.uk/aboutus/tran...formationfoi/totaldeathsintheukfrom2000to2020
> 
> Age-standardised mortality rate (ASMR)


There will be a degree of normality of course but what that will be will not be like it was before Covid. Those days of being down the pub with 10 of your mates all standing around are gone i think.
Yes you'll be able to go down the pub in some capacity but life as we knew it is a thing of the past now i think, the whole social distancing wearing of masks or at best face sheilds is the new normal.


----------



## ian180p

*Any news*

Hi Guys,

Anyone have any idea if Waxstock will go ahead this year?

Thanks
Ian


----------



## Vans

ian180p said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone have any idea if Waxstock will go ahead this year?
> 
> Thanks
> Ian


People are asking the same question on The Waxstock Facebook Page and not getting an answer.


----------



## WHIZZER

ian180p said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone have any idea if Waxstock will go ahead this year?
> 
> Thanks
> Ian





Vans said:


> People are asking the same question on The Waxstock Facebook Page and not getting an answer.


Think the chaps are still waitingon Government Guidelines etc before they can commit - obviously have to take those and what Ricoh can offer into account to make sure its viable for the Traders and Consumer


----------



## Blue Al

Visitors event passports just announced 
Which should help enormously


----------



## digitaluk

So, I'm guessing it looks like no 2021 wax stock.. Ah well, at least I have my goodwood tickets  next year wax stock, next year


----------

